

MIPS acquired by Imagination (of PowerVR fame) - sspiff
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/06/imaginationtechnologies-idUSL5E8M62HQ20121106

======
pan69
I love MIPS. I think it's an absolutely beautiful architecture. I used write
MIPS code on my Play Station 2 with Linux dev kit for fun.

If you want to know more about the MIPS architecture I highly recommend "See
MIPS Run" by Dominic Sweetman:

[http://www.amazon.com/Morgan-Kaufmann-Computer-
Architecture-...](http://www.amazon.com/Morgan-Kaufmann-Computer-Architecture-
Design/dp/1558604103/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352231170&sr=8-2&keywords=see+mips+run)

